# Flying to La Paz



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,
In planning my reconnaissance of places to retire in Mexico, I was checking out flights to La Paz, Baja. All the flights I found made 2 or more stops. Some of the flights took a total of 21 hours (due to long layovers)! Then when I checked out flights to Cabo San Lucas (with the idea of some sort of ground transport from Cabo to La Paz), I found many direct flights to Cabo. Seems like that would be the way to go. Any opinions or experiences anyone can share would be appreciated. 
Rich


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Rich, I live in La Paz and periodically visit family in Ohio. Assuming you're coming from Illinois, you're right, you'll need to look hard for decent connections. The best itineraries between the midwest and La Paz (LAP) are through Mexico City (MEX) or Guadalajara (GDL). If you're not in Chicago, you'll have to get to a hub first, i.e. two stops. I usually take Delta Connection through Atlanta. The only nonstop flight I know of from anywhere in the US to La Paz is Alaska Airways from LA. I think it's 3x a week, and it's not cheap. Not to mention that the LA airport is pure hell when re-entering the US.

It looks easier (and cheaper) to fly into Cabo, but it's a hassle unless you plan to rent a car there and drive to and from La Paz. Why?
* You're a long way from your destination. Ground transport other than the bus is pricey. You may get lucky and run into someone to share a ride with, but you may not.
* By all accounts, you're mercilessly hassled by time share sales people the instant you exit customs.
* Buses don't leave from the airport. You have to get to the San José del Cabo bus terminal and buy a ticket there.
* After that you're looking at 3-4 hours to La Paz, depending on which bus you get. Even if you rent a car, I'd count on 3 hours. It can be driven in 2-1/2 via the eastern highway (gorgeous scenery), but it's not advisable if you don't know the road, which is narrow and full of treacherous curves. Do NOT drive the highway after dark! 
* On the way back, the bus from La Paz does drop you at the airport. But the same time frame applies, and the bus schedule may or may not connect well with your flight.
* Buses are over-air conditioned with noisy movies.

Flying into La Paz, nobody hassles you, you pay 175 pesos (about $13.50 US at present) for a collective taxi, and you're dropped off at your in-town location in 15-20 minutes or so. Hope this helps!


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Great Info*

Makaloco,
Thanks for your insight. Definitely helpful. So, how do you like living in La Paz? Have you been there a long time?
Rich


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been here for a little over two years and enjoy it very much. I'm very happy here. We had a thread on La Paz recently, and I don't like to repeat what has already been said, but you can find it at this link:
www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/21274-la-paz-mexico-bcs.html
Feel free to PM if you have additional questions.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I checked out the La Paz thread. It was helpful.
Rich


----------

